# Footwork



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?


tie your legs together and chase chickens


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?



I liked this one as a good video on not getting out in front of your feet


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> tie your legs together and chase chickens


No, right XD


CB Jones said:


> I liked this one as a good video on not getting out in front of your feet


Thanks!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> the best way to improve your footwork?


To circular around your opponent and move into his blind side (side door) is always a good idea. Make sure you don't cross your legs. Your back foot move 1 ft, your leading foot move 3 inch. 

The moment that your back foot line up with both of your opponent's feet, the moment that you move in and attack.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Feb 17, 2021)

IMO, footwork needs to be practiced both on its own and with kicks and strikes. Footwork controls distance and angle, so you should practice until you can use any stepping motion in any direction without needing to think about it. 

For Taekwondo, we break footwork down into 10 basic stepping motions that we drill in different combinations with and without kicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Jaeimseu said:


> IMO, footwork needs to be practiced both on its own and with kicks and strikes. Footwork controls distance and angle, so you should practice until you can use any stepping motion in any direction without needing to think about it.
> 
> For Taekwondo, we break footwork down into 10 basic stepping motions that we drill in different combinations with and without kicks.
> 
> ...


I also practice Taekwondo, nice to meet a fellow practicinior (you know what I mean, right) on here! The problem is that the taekwondo school where I attend classes has stopped live classes (bc of corona), and only gives out training instructions via email.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 18, 2021)

My son and I use a clock face to help discuss angles.  With him always looking at 12 o'clock (his opponent).

One drill we would do is I would call out the movement, the combo, and the exit.

It would go like this:

Circle left  6 hours....backhand, straight right hand, side kick.....exit 5 o'clock.

Circle left 3 hours....cirlce right 2 hours...short jab, reverse punch, right hook, roundhouse kick body...exit 7 o'clock.

And so on.

It helped him figure out his footwork.  You can do it with a bag or without.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

There’s a lot to footwork, and there's a lot of “it depends” to footwork as well.

The “depends” part of it is what particular stance you’re employing.  If a person is in a straight on front stance, a complete side stance, or some of the many stances in-between, the footwork options differ.
It also depends on what art/sport/rule set you’re using. Boxing footwork will differ from Karate footwork, kick boxing footwork, TKD footwork, MMA footwork etc. Sometimes a little, sometimes more so.

It can also depend on where one is on their journey. The more experienced fighters you train with/against will give you instant feedback on how your footwork can help or hinder you. 

When you’re at the beginning of your training you’re just trying to walk and chew gum at the same time. Maybe working on a little “block and counter” mentality, probably trying to figure out exactly how far away your opponent can be and still whop you upside your head with that crazy kick he does.

Things that will help with footwork in the "long game” are learning to jump rope and become light on your feet. Doing any kind of shadowboxing to music. Learning to dance. (Don’t discount dance, it’s foot and body movement to a particular rhythm and often, a changing rhythm.)

Sometimes it’s good to spar with you only playing defense. Not so much blocking and countering, but rather moving as little as you can and still getting out of the way. And trying to take advantage of your partner throwing a kick and you concentrating of how to move your feet in order to get to his back.

Film study is good. Youtube is good. Tape fights on your TV, good fights, and playback in slo mo focusing on the fighters from the hips down. The most recent MMA fight of Max Holloway vs Kattar is a good, basic one to watch.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?


Depends on what you mean. Is it all footwork overall or specific techniques? I got my footwork by watching tapes and analyses of Muhammad Ali's footwork.


----------



## the zen boxer (Aug 10, 2021)

Razznik said:


> I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?


Hi
I've made a video precisely about footwork, it gives a bunch of very basic exercises that do not require any equipment and are particularly suitable for beginners.
Check it out and let me know if it was useful.
Take care bro


----------



## isshinryuronin (Aug 10, 2021)

The video above is good for beginners.  Actually, any kind of footwork practice is good for beginners.  The more different ways you move your feet in and out of different positions without falling down is good.  Do some crazy wild dancing (ballroom is good later on, but this is even better now.) This will put your body in a kind of "survival" mode and let your natural instinct for staying upright take over, as well as get your body used to being in unconventional positions.

Once you get basic foot coordination (as in the video) and gross balance down you can work on structure.  Posture, keeping hips over your feet, keeping your steps small, knees bent and pliable.... Basic striking and blocking can now be added in before and after the steps.  Start working more on angles.

Next, I would practice linking different steps together and integrating hands and feet more.  Flow should be more concentrated on - smooth transitions from one angle or step to another.  Quick pivots along with minimal movement to stay close the the opponent are main goals.  

And then, don't think about your feet too much - think of stepping with your hips.  See the hips as being the main driver in movement.


----------



## Razznik (Aug 17, 2021)

the zen boxer said:


> Hi
> I've made a video precisely about footwork, it gives a bunch of very basic exercises that do not require any equipment and are particularly suitable for beginners.
> Check it out and let me know if it was useful.
> Take care bro


Definately
Thank you


----------



## angelariz (Aug 17, 2021)

Razznik said:


> I have noticed after a round of shadowboxing that my footwork needs _*IMMENSE*_ improvement. Do any of you know the best way to improve your footwork?


Lots of shadow boxing, slip rope, and agility ladder work.


----------

